# Technique For Keeping Rats and Mice Out of an RV



## Rayzen (Jul 20, 2015)

Recently, I read one suggestion about how to keep mice & rats from entering an RV; it consisted of placing metal ducting around each tire. The idea is that the ducting is too slick for them to climb and too high for them to jump onto. Being placed around each tire, it prevents them from climbing up the tire treads, then into the RV via whatever entrance they can find.

  However, the person who posted this excellent-sounding idea didn't really give any details about just what kind of ducting he was talking about, other than saying that he got it at Lowe's.

  Does anyone on this forum have any experience with this method? If so, I would appreciate hearing from you as to just what kind of ducting is being used, here, and exactly how it is done.

  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Neisman (Oct 25, 2015)

Probably galvanized stovepipe. It might work, but it would take a lot of pipe and the pipe would have to be about 10".


----------



## luv2travel (Dec 24, 2015)

Oh wow, I didn't even think of this! I certainly don't want to EVER see mice or rats in my RV. After 11 years we had our first "terrorists" in the house. We caught 3 of them and it was enough to make me crazy!


----------



## Crusin (Feb 5, 2016)

Another good method would be to put moth balls inside the RV as well as under the hood because the smell repulses mice and rats. Works every year. Also great for boats and vehicles. Never had any mice problems.


----------



## Dapajedest (Jul 9, 2019)

How do you keep nice from nesting and eating fuel line over gas tank?  And from nesting in the generator?  I left ours plugged in and radio on and cranked all winter, no mice inside!!!  However, this is the third time I've had to have the m/h tower and the gas tank dropped to replace the flexible connector hose at the tank, and get nice nests cleaned out of my generator.  We live in rural area about three miles out of town.  Any ideas short of chaining feral cats to the two rear axles.     HELP!!!!!


----------



## henryck (Nov 25, 2019)

We use peppermint spray and it is really effective.


----------



## skijlw (Nov 29, 2020)

Irish Spring  bar soap actually  works well. Use several bars.


----------



## dianaw (Jan 27, 2021)

And it happened to us as well. We have an infestation in our garage, gladly not in our RV.

I've heard all the folk remedies. Peppermint, Irish spring soap, dryer sheets, etc... None of it worked unfortunately. Dog is not interested in these fellows and I can't bring a cat over due to allergies. I’ve seen the electronic modules (here) that are supposed to keep them away, but do they really work? Of course I can set traps, but I'm a bit afraid to deal with the results in the end (I mean it, dead mice - glue traps are the worst). It's the worst. Killing them with spring one scares me as well.

Any humane traps, gents? Cages? How to get rid of these neighbors after they got in?


----------



## JuliaJeoda (Feb 12, 2021)

Could somone recommend a Exfoliating Soap Bath and Beauty wholesaler? Thank you xx


----------



## MickUpi (Mar 10, 2021)

I don't think RV makers have but one drill bit, and it's a big one. They will drill a big hole for a small thermostat wire. Look inside your cabinets at the floor and you will find holes for plumbing and wiring. After raising our table and taking the cushions and wooden seat out to expose the converter, fuse box, and transfer switch I found 3 holes in the floor. All of them had plenty of space around the wires. There was steel wool packed in these holes. It might deter them but it will not stop them. I pulled out the steel wool and purchased two cans of Great Stuff expanding foam. It comes in two kinds, a crack filler and a cavity filler. You will need the cavity filler. Use this foam to fill all the holes. If you miss one they will find it. The mice and rats will not try to eat through the foam. Since it seals off all light and air they never see it as a path of entry to get in. Be sure to seal all holes under cabinets too. One of the more difficult holes to seal was by the gas furnace where the gas line came up. It was a stretch and hard to get to but it can be done. Depending on the way your RV is constructed you may be able to run some of the Great Stuff into the holes from the bottom too. Also don't forget your refrigerator, it has holes in the floor under it for the gas line and wiring. Many RVs have a drawer under the refrigerator. This will give you easy access. I leave them a treat in the storage under the floor. It's a cake looking chunk of poison. I don't think you can keep them out of the storage areas. There is just too many cracks and crevices they can enter in. In my case in our motorhome the AC power cord is wired direct and comes up thru the bottom of the storage floor. All the mice have to do is climb up the cord and come in the storage area where I have a nice little treat for them. As a final note, if you seal the holes and the critters still get in you have missed a hole somewhere. Find it and seal it and you won't be bothered again.


----------



## Topo (Nov 19, 2021)

The problem with any barrier is that the critters can jump quite high, onto any other area. Here's a link to a great demonstration with peppermint as a deterrent. Amazingly effective. I bought a spray from Amazon and use it on the tires. I also bought a Ketch All trap that is super effective too. Small rodents were getting up into the blower housing in my truck. I stick the Ketch All underneath, by a front tire, and I get several mice in there every week. I have a second one that I put under my rv trailer. It's imperative that you check it every day, tho. They can get in there and expire, creating a big mess. The trap can accommodate several mice. I've had as many as 4 in there at one time. If I find it has caught any, I will take them across the road into another wooded area.








			Amazon.com


----------

